# Jehovah's Witnesses



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

I had two Jehovah's Witnesses at the door this morning :roll: , An older woman with a very attractive younger blonde lady. I invited them inside and took them into the lounge. I offered them Tea or Coffee, I asked them if they want a cake or biscuit, I then asked them what they wanted. They looked at one another, and the older one said ' I dont know she said, wev'e never got his far before' :wink:


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Took a container into one of their depots near Hendon,there were huge 6x6 dump trucks,JCB',etc,the place was spotless and i was offered a meal,what was nice,they called each other brother and sister.
The earth moving equipment (new),was being checked over then on its way to Africa,while a couple of older machines and a low loader were on call to build meeting houses?, in the south.
While working in one area,i used the same weighbridge regularly and had "banter" with the man,one day there was a sparrow in his cabin and he was feeding it i said words to the effect of magic and we are all gods children,lol. He then asked did i mean it,i said i suppose so,and at this point he said he was a JW. He answered all my questions as to why it was not for me,one being no birthday or christmas presents,by saying we buy presents often,not just twice a year.
He did not persuade me,as i have posted on here,i know i am a bad christian and its a bit late in the day to change sides.Last but not least,mid week we had a JW call.........We are in Portugal,hows that for determination and i thought all roads led to Rome...LOL.
Ted aka Sinner


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Should have gone to Spec-savers,i was sure this post was in,,"Off Topic?"
Apologise all around........LOL.
Ted aka Mr Magoo!


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

I posted this joke in a very similar way (without the attractive young woman) about a month ago and was told it was offensive.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Groper said:


> I posted this joke in a very similar way (without the attractive young woman) about a month ago and was told it was offensive.


It was probably someone who did'nt like the Welsh. :lol:


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

747 said:


> Groper said:
> 
> 
> > I posted this joke in a very similar way (without the attractive young woman) about a month ago and was told it was offensive.
> ...


Cant blame anyone for not liking the Welsh :wink: .

And if anyone found it offensive, tough bloody luck


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Anywhere - Anytime


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Careful Cliffy, my Grannie was from Port Talbot. :evil: 


My Mother never had a good word for her Mother-in-Law. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Perhaps,just perhaps,i may not have been wrong in thinking this was? in "Off Topic" and not in jokes and trivia when i first replied,as a CliffyP posts has been moved from Off Topic to jokes and trivia....ooooeeeer . Not to worry,another day another way and the sun is beating down ....again....lol.
Gearjammer Portugal LOL!


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

747 said:


> Careful Cliffy, my Grannie was from Port Talbot. :evil:
> 
> My Mother never had a good word for her Mother-in-Law. :lol: :lol:


Both my Grandparents (Dads) came from Wales 8O , but I still turned out ok :wink:


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Note. Cancel trip to Spec-savers. 
Ted.


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

You cannot choose where you are born (not Wales) but you can choose where you live and very happily as well.


----------

